# أريد زيت شعر مجرب



## أم فهدد (23 سبتمبر 2014)

شلونكم غالياتى 
ربى يجعل ايامكم كلها خير 
من فترة لاحظت شعرى مقصف ولونه باهت 
احتاج اسم زيت يكون صحى للشعر ويكون مجرب 
انا بالرياض 
سلامااااااااااااااااااات


----------

